# ***** are coming to the call.



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Been out 3 times the last week for about 3 hours each time and shot 24. Best day was 9 for a buddy and I. All called during the day.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

cool. den trees,barns,sounds??. do tell


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

From the videos I have seen that sure looks fun. I wish we had more here but I bet the ducks are happy there is not many around here :rollin:. Congrats on some good hunting :thumb:


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Den trees mostly but do get some out of big brush piles and old buildings. I have a bunch of sounds on my caller but mostly use **** fight and young **** distress. Those are my go to sounds.

I am glad you don't have a bunch up there also as I really love waterfowl hunting also!


----------

